# Error 1114: A DLL initialization routine failed



## deebee20 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi everybody, 
I'm running Windows Vista version 6.0 (service pack 2). 
I have a acive wireless internet connection in my home, but all of a sudden my pc doesn't "see" it anymore and when I follow the instructions to connect to a network; manually start the Diagnostic Policy Service, I get the following error: 

Error 1114: A Dynamic link library (DLL) initialization routine failed. 

I have had a similar error message before, and solved the problem using advice from this site and a relatively simple Command prompt solution. The difference is that the last time my pc was able to "see" the wireless network and partially connect to it. 

Can anybody help? :flowers:


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Do you mean SFC /SCANNOW?


----------



## deebee20 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi Jack, 

problem solved by running chkdsk... I'm not used to Vista "issues" 

Thanks for replying, 

Dee


----------

